# 83 Urq drinking oil!!!



## klettn (Apr 22, 2004)

I am new to the Urq and have noticed that it is using a lot of oil.







I know that it has a small leak around the oil pan, but it doesn't explain why I'm loosing so much. My thought are that the rings could be bad, but it runs pretty well and still has lots of power. Though the power is less then when I got it a month ago. Is it possible that I am loosing oil through the turbo? If so what can be done? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.
Nate


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: 83 Urq drinking oil!!! (klettn)*

Try a hot leakdown test on the cylinders to check your rings.
If your turbo is leaking oil, you might see some excessive oil along the intake manifold. A turbo rebuild would have to be done.
Any smoke from the motor?
James


----------

